# Looking for Professional Rod Building



## Tuan6074 (May 10, 2014)

I want to build around 10-14 rod for my collection and I looking for professional rod builder to build it for me. I will be using pretty much lamiglas blank, K series double foot guide, and corp. I will provide pretty much everything just need someone professional to wrap it. I hear a lots about Obie Hill but I don't have a way to contact him or get his number. I looking to build it ASAP if I can find the builder. Will be build 2 at a time. I have a bad experience with my last 4 rods. 2 seeker and 2 lamiglas from 2 different builder and it like a piece of si--... My number is 407-491-6803 I live in Fort Walton Beach thanks everyone


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

To get in contact with Obie, message him on facebook or Pm Tiderider


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I can get Obie's info from my son. They are friends..


----------



## Tuan6074 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks.. I greatly appreciated that


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi tuan I thought that you were going to give me a call on Monday or Tuesday I guess I misunderstood and I was supposed to call you.I apologize if u you are still interested let me know


----------

